# Anyone else have Nissan offer to repurchase your 3.5 Altima SE M/T?!



## 3.5SE[5SPD] (Dec 5, 2007)

Sup guys... i got a letter from Nissan saying they made a mistake with my monroney label(Window Sticker).. i have a 2006 3.5 SE Manual transmission and on my window sticker it says it was equipped with ABS... nissan just sent a letter saying they had made a mistake and that my car was NOT equipped with it... they are offering to repurchase my car for the price i paid minus reasonable miles used at .15cent per mile.... i was just wondering if any of you guys received the same letter and what u guys decided to do.... and also, did anyone go as far as following the steps to get a repurchase price back from them? any help would be great as im kinda skeptical on this whole issue.... thanks again.


----------



## csc129 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like we're the only two that got the letter, heh. I've been searching the net to see if anyone else got this letter but this post was the only thing I've found talking about the 3.5 SE M/T repurchase letter. I haven't called Nissan yet to hear their offer.

I called the guy at the dealership I bought it from and he was skeptical that it was a scam as he hadn't heard anything about it, he said he was going to check it out but hasn't gotten back to me. The letter looked pretty genuine and I still have the sticker with the ABS listed as standard eqp. The letter also came in a Fed Ex priority letter envelope, so if it is a scam, kudos to the author, cause it looks pretty genuine. So they definitely messed it up. I'm sure someone bought the car thinking it had ABS and then found out that it didn't and has threatened to bring suit, that's when they decided to offer to buy back the car.

If the .15 c per mile is what they offer me, I may bite. I looked up the blue book on my car after I got this letter and it's dropped almost a grand in the past few months. If this mileage rate they gave you applies, I'd be getting almost $5k above blue book for the car. Hard to resist for me. I do like the car, but if it keeps dropping in value, I'm gonna be upside-down in this car fairly shortly. Not where I'd like to be.

I'll be curious to see where this goes....


----------



## 3.5SE[5SPD] (Dec 5, 2007)

glad to know im not the only person in this situation... i havent gone thru with the whole process yet but i did get a quote on everything that will be paid back to me. However, the other variables that aren't considered in the quote that was sent to me is the condition of your car and any parts missing. The last step is to sign off on the car to allow them to repurchase it, which at that point theres no turning back. Once you sign the form... u go to ur local dealership and another third party company will inspect the car and further do deductions based on the condition. So lets say Nissan quotes me a 20,000 check, once i go to the dealership and the third party company sees that you have some deep scratches, they can charge u maybe $2,000... thats why i havent signed the forms yet.. since there are no FINAL numbers i'm still quite skeptical... the rep for nissan just told me that it was a good deal cuz on top of the repurchase they are giving you invoice price on any nissan or infiniti and a 4.3% discount for nissan and a 3.2% on infiniti..... but i paid way less than the invoice with the 4.3 for my current altima anyways so thats really no help to me... i'll keep you posted on my situation...


----------



## csc129 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah, i called them today finally and got my case number and everything. It does seem like a good deal on the surface, but I won't be surprised if in the end it doesn't pan out like they said it would today. anything i sign will be final and if they change the price after that, they will hear from a lawyer.

good to know what the discounts are that she only mentioned to me, thanks for the heads up.


----------

